# كيف تحصل على نتيجة الثانوية العامة؟



## صوت صارخ (13 يوليو 2011)

* 
مع اقتراب ظهور نتائج امتحانات الثانوية العامة يوفر موقع "اليوم السابع" لقرائه أسهل أساليب الحصول على النتيجة لأول مرة فى مصر عبر الإنترنت السريع "DSL" وقبل 8 ساعات من إعلانها بالمدارس وعلى الموقع الرسمى لوزارة التربية والتعليم. 

وسيتيح "اليوم السابع" لطلاب الثانوية العامة طريقتين للحصول على النتيجة، فإذا كنت تتصفح الموقع وقت إعلان النتيجة فيكفيك الضغط على أيقونة نتيجة الثانوية العامة على الصفحة الرئيسية لـ"اليوم السابع". 

أما إذا كنت متصفحاً جديداً تدخل للمرة الأولى على "اليوم السابع" للاطلاع على النتيجة فبمجرد كتابة عنوان الموقع www.youm7.com ستظهر أمامك صفحة تحتوى على خيارين.. إما الدخول على الصفحة الرئيسية التى تضم الأخبار، أو صفحة إعلان نتيجة الثانوية العامة. 

وبالضغط على أيقونة نتيجة الثانوية العامة فى الطريقتين ستظهر أمامك صفحة اختيار المرحلة "أولى أو ثانية" ومكان وضع رقم جلوس الطالب.

وبمجرد كتابة رقم الجلوس واختيار المرحلة "أولى أو ثانية" ستظهر أمامك النتيجة ببياناتها الكاملة بعد الضغط على كلمة "عرض"، كما يمكن طباعة النتيجة عبر الضغط على كلمة "طباعة"، ولمعرفة نتيجة رقم جلوس آخر اضغط على كلمة "إدخال رقم آخر".

كما تتيح الصحيفة إمكانية الحصول على النتائج عبر خدمة رسائل المحمول الصوتية عبر طريق الاتصال بالرقم 5949 "خط الثانوية العامة" بالتنسيق مع شركة "أدفانسيس تليكوم". 

http://www.youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=453767&SecID=65&IssueID=153*


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2011)

شكر لك كتيررررررررر


----------



## white.angel (13 يوليو 2011)

شكراً استاذى العزيز ..
ربنا معاهم ويفرح قلوبهم ...
ربنا يباركك...


----------



## Thunder Coptic (14 يوليو 2011)

شكرا استاذى على المجهود دا الرب يباركك
ويكون مع اخواتنا واخواتنا ويفرحم
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي لتعبك استاذي الغالي
وربنا يفرح كل الناس اللي عندهم اولاد في الثانويه
انا عندي اربعه 3 في المرحله الثانيه وواحده في الاولي
وربنا يسترها بقي
صلوا من اجلهم


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك استاذي الغالي
> وربنا يفرح كل الناس اللي عندهم اولاد في الثانويه
> انا عندي اربعه 3 في المرحله الثانيه وواحده في الاولي
> وربنا يسترها بقي
> صلوا من اجلهم



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
داحنا مش هانصليلك بس ...... داحنا هانعملك قداسات ....
ابقى طمنينا ..*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يوليو 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه
> داحنا مش هانصليلك بس ...... داحنا هانعملك قداسات ....
> ابقى طمنينا ..*




ياريت يا استاذي 
كلهم هنا علي اعصابهم

بس ربنا موجود
يديهم علي قد تعبهم
ويفرح كل اولاده


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2011)

*توقعت مصادر مطلعة بوزارة التربية والتعليم، أن تكون النسبة العامة للنجاح فى المرحلة الثانية من الثانوية العامة أقل من 90% .

فى السياق نفسه، أكدت المصادر أنه فى حالة تحقق الوزارة من تسرب نتائج بعض الطلاب عن طريق الكنترولات، فإنها ستحيل أعضاء الكنترول الذى يقع التسرب فيه إلى التحقيق القانونى، بتهمة عدم الحفاظ على سرية عملهم الذى يقضى بعدم إظهار النتائج لأى شخص حتى إعلانها رسميا، ونفت المصادر أن "التعليم" لم تتحقق حتى الآن من صحة الأنباء التى تتردد منذ 48 ساعة عن تمكن الطلاب من الحصول على درجاتهم.

من جهة أخرى، يعود الدكتور أحمد جمال الدين موسى من العاصمة المغربية الرباط مساء اليوم الخميس بعد مشاركته لمدة 3 أيام فى القمة الأفريقية للتعليم، فيما انتهت أعمال النتيجة تماما ولم يبق إلا اعتماد الوزير للنتائج وقائمة الأوائل التى تستقر عليها الوزارة اليوم بشكل نهائى، وتشير الاحتمالات إلى ظهور النتائج صباح الأحد فى المدارس على أن تعلن الوزارة قائمة الأوائل قبلها بـ 24  ساعة *


----------



## white.angel (14 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك استاذي الغالي
> وربنا يفرح كل الناس اللي عندهم اولاد في الثانويه
> انا عندي اربعه 3 في المرحله الثانيه وواحده في الاولي
> وربنا يسترها بقي
> صلوا من اجلهم


*
اربعه ........ دة اللى عنده واحد قرب يتشل ....
عموما انتى محتاجه المجمع المقدس يصليلك .... 
الصلوات الفرديه متنفعكيش .....
ابقى طمنينا يا نيفو ..
ربنا معاكم*


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك استاذي الغالي
> وربنا يفرح كل الناس اللي عندهم اولاد في الثانويه
> انا عندي اربعه 3 في المرحله الثانيه وواحده في الاولي
> وربنا يسترها بقي
> صلوا من اجلهم


ربنا يعطى لهم النجاح بتفوق آمين​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا أخى الغالى
ربنا ينجح الجميع
آمين*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 يوليو 2011)

*حسمت وزارة التربية والتعليم التكهنات بشأن نتيجة الثانوية العامة، وقررت إعلانها بالمدارس صباح الأحد المقبل، على أن تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا بديوانها العام صباح بعد غدٍ السبت لإعلان قائمة الطلاب الأوائل ونسب النجاح العامة بالمرحلتين الأولى والثانية.

وسيعود الدكتور أحمد جمال الدين موسى، وزير التعليم، من المغرب مساء اليوم الخميس، على أن يعتمد النتائج صباح السبت، فيما سينفرد "اليوم السابع" بنشر النتائج مساء السبت قبل 8 ساعات من إعلانها بالمدارس وقبل الموقع الرسمى للوزارة.*


----------



## grges monir (14 يوليو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> ميرسي لتعبك استاذي الغالي
> وربنا يفرح كل الناس اللي عندهم اولاد في الثانويه
> انا عندي اربعه 3 في المرحله الثانيه وواحده في الاولي
> وربنا يسترها بقي
> صلوا من اجلهم



اية دة كلة هما دخلوها مع بعض فى الاكازيون الصيفى ولااية هههههه
ربنا يفرح قلب الجميع يارب


----------



## ^_^mirna (14 يوليو 2011)

انا خاااااااااايفه​


----------



## white.angel (14 يوليو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> انا خاااااااااايفه​


*طالما عملت اللى عليك ... متخفيش*
*سيختار لك الرب الصالح .. واياً كان ... اقبليه ...*
*والخوف شعور طبيعى ... ولكن حاولى ان تقللى منه قدر ما استطعتى ... ابقى طمنينى عليكِ ....*​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يوليو 2011)

ميرسي بجد
ربنا يبارك
تعب محبة حضرتك
​


----------



## kaliph (14 يوليو 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]يقدم هذا الموقع نتيجة الثانوية العامة بطريقة سهلة كذلك يرسلها لك فور [/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ظهورها و هذا هو الرابط أرجو الرد كذلك المشاركة كى تعم الفائدة[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]نتاءج الثانوية العامة[/FONT]*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 يوليو 2011)

*rbna m3 ol ely snawya 3ama 
3shna ayam ro3b dy*​


----------



## dodoz (14 يوليو 2011)

_ميرسى لحضرتك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
وياريت كلنا نصلى ليهم بجد _​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 يوليو 2011)

*يعتمد أحمد جمال لدين موسى وزير التربية والتعليم نتائج امتحانات الثانوية العامة بمرحلتيها الأولى والثانية صباح غد السبت تمهيدا لإعلان أسماء الأوائل ونسب النجاح العامة بعدها مباشرة على أن تصل النتائج للمدارس صباح الأحد.

فى الوقت نفسه فرضت الوزارة سرية تامة على النتائج ونسب النجاح العامة منعا لتسربها، وذلك طبقا للتعليمات الصادرة عن الوزير.

وستبدأ امتحانات الدور الثانى لطلاب الثانوية يومى 6 و7 أغسطس المقبلين، فيما ستفتح الوزارة باب تلقى التظلمات من النتائج بعد غد الأحد ولمدة 30 يوما.*


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 يوليو 2011)

ربنا يخلي عمو نجيب اللي جبلنا النتجية علي موقع اليوم السابع ومصراوي 
انا لو من صحابنا ايهام اقاطع النتيجة


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يوليو 2011)

*http://youm7.com/News.asp?NewsID=455668*


----------

